# MP3 Player Needed(upto 6k)



## abcxyz (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi guys I need some suggestion regarding mp3 players.
One of my friend is planning to buy an mp3 player which should have an *display *and with *6k budget*.

I know nothing about Mp3's so please suggest a good one with links to purchase online.
If anyone know a better place in Bangalore please suggest.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 4, 2015)

Instead of MP3, get a Moto E.


----------



## abcxyz (Mar 4, 2015)

As said before it is not for me.
Please suggest an MP3


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 5, 2015)

See if you get Fiio X1 from amazon.com ~7k. Best deal..
Or
Old trusted Sansa Clip+

Also expand the  term "display".


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

Getting a phone is always a better option. Spending this much on a mp3 is certainly not worth it from my point of view.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 5, 2015)

For even above average headphones a class mp3 player sounds better...

Also some headphones that have 25+ ohm impedance, the phones have trouble in driving them whereas an mp3 player can happily drive 60-70 ohm drivers


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2015)

@Op
Do keep track of xduoo x2 which hifinage is bringing to India.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2015)

xduoo


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> As said before it is not for me.
> Please suggest an MP3



Try these:
New Sony NWZ-E383 MP4 Player: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Hi guys I need some suggestion regarding mp3 players.
> One of my friend is planning to buy an mp3 player which should have an *display *and with *6k budget*.
> 
> I know nothing about Mp3's so please suggest a good one with links to purchase online.
> If anyone know a better place in Bangalore please suggest.



Sony NWZ-E383 4GB E Series Digital Media Player - Sony : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

So OP disappeared?


----------

